# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > سوال: چگونه یک دیتاگرید را به چند ObservableCollection متصل کنیم؟

## water_lily_2012

سلام
چگونه یک دیتاگرید را به چند ObservableCollection که هر کدام از یک نوع کلاس هستند متصل کنیم.
هر بار می خواهم دیتاگرید را با اطلاعات یک کلاس دیگر پر کنم.ولی ObservableCollection یک کلاس را می شناسد.

        private ObservableCollection<CityModel> _empdata;
        public ObservableCollection<CityModel> Empdata
        {
            get { return _empdata; }
            set
            {
                _empdata = value;
                OnPropertyChanged("Empdata");
            }
        }

در این نمونه دیتاگرید به Empdata بایند می شود که به کلاس CityModel ارتباط دارد. حالا برای یک کلاس دیگر باید چه کار کرد اگر بخواهیم در همان دیتاگرید نمایش داده شود.

می شود بایند را به گونه تعریف کرد که قابلیت تغییر داشته باشد؟؟
تشکر

----------

